# 4 year old doe never been bred



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I just got Miss Dot, she is 4 years old overweight and has never been bred. I want to put her in with my buck but do i need to take weight off her first and can she be bred at this age? Are there any risks? any info would be greatly appreciated. I will go out and take pics of her now to get some on here fo you all if you need them. Thank you!!
Christy


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

PIcs of miss dot. Ok i went out and got my hands on her and i'm thinking she is just slightly chubby. She does have a pretty thick layer of fat on her ribs and underneath she has a jiggly tummy and back by her teats it almost feels like an udder she has so much fat or loose skin there. I don't know. To me she looks great but to others that know more than me they may think she needs to take off a few..what do you all think? Well gosh i look at the pics and she looks perfect. All of my goats are babies besides bailey who isn't two..they others aren't even a year so maybe it's just i'm not used to see an adult goat cause bailey i've had to work on putting weight on her.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I'm no expert but I can tell you most of my goats look about like that at certain times of the year [when grazing is abundant]. They've been bred at that size and I've not had any problems. We still have our original doe, and I swear she came with an eating disorder. She is like a little piggy and always the greedy one when it comes to giving snacks. She is always a little heavier than the rest and is also one of my best breeders. About the age part of the question: I don't know I have never had a doe bred for the first time at 4 yrs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She might be a little chunky but doesn't look that bad. I wouldn't let weight be a deciding factor to breed or not. Her age and never having been bred might be more challenging. I would go ahead and try to breed her and see what happens.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is adorable ! I love , love the last picture , lolol.
She's looking at you like " You do know there is NO cable hookup in here ,
right"


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I think that is the "Where is my grain?" look.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

I bred 2 - 3 year old does this summer (first fresheners), accidentally. They were thin and wormy and covered with lice and in heat when I picked them up - already had the buck in the truck, so he got both of them right there! Within a month they were looking a feeling better, having better food and meds for worms and lice. One of them had quads the other twins, all very healthy except for the runt of the quads. 

I was glad all went well. I, like you was concerned about their age and health and would have liked the opportunity to get them healthy before breeding. So, I would just make sure she is getting a good balanced diet and is free of worms and other parasites, plenty of vits and minerals during pregancy. And hopefully the Goat Baby Fairy will smile on you and give you a healthy- textbook kidding, and healthy kids and dam!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Laura i'm gonna bottle you up and sell you as an anti-depressant lol..GT...u and laura crack me up lol..
I already wormed her when i brought her home. She came from a really healthy place and was really well taken care of but she was just a pet so I think was overly indulged lol. 
I've been giving her time to settle in then I will do like ya'all said and just put her in and see what happens. I've been trying spending time getting her to get out and about more to get some exercise surely that can't hurt. I wasn't sure if she was overweight or if I was just used to seeing my younger goats, obviously they aren't near this size and Bailey well i can't compare a goat to her, she's always been a tiny thing. So thanks everyone..I just love this place..


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Loosing a little weight couldn't hurt because being a bit older she may or may not have trouble settling. My doe Beep kid as a first freshener at four years old. It took three tries because she kept having five day heats but once we got to the real heat she settled and had huge twin boys. I did notice that when giving birth her pelvis really didn't have as much flex in it as my one year old. It took me quite a while to work the huge boys out and I had to massage her cervix a bit to get her to fully dilate enough for their heads. This may have been due to her age or maybe its just her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wouldn't pull any weight off her...going into winter she looks fine. Try her with the buck and if she's not taking *then* i'd try and get a little weight off, but you shouldn't have any issues. Good luck!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I think she looks good she is somewhat chuncky but who isnt these days lol. As far as her age I dont think that will be an issue unless she has been exposed before an just hasnt never taken. I dont know if thats the case or not but if not she should breed just fine given the chance.

An the last pics is cute " I need feed people look at me Im nothing but skin an bones" hahaha too cute!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh boy some say take weight off..some say dont..:hair:What to do...what to do...lol..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are planning to breed her, I would not take any weight off. Let her nurse these kids and that will take the weight right off. I prefer to have my girls a little overweight going into kidding since I know they will lose weight with nursing.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I say breed her~ she is a little chunky but as someone said winter is a coming!! She is a very pretty little gal


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've heard it's good for them to be a bit chunky when they are bred since it tells their body to make more babies instead of singles.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok I will go ahead and put her with Tristan...and woodhaven that would be awesome..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's not a guarantee, but a lot of people get their does a little chubby for breeding for this reason.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

NOw I just have to figure out who goes where lol..I have bailey emma and tristan together..I'm pretty sure bailey is bred not sure if emma is or not BUT I don't want to put Miss Dot with all three because they gang up on her. So i'm not sure how i'm going to do this.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can you put Miss Dot with Tristan and just keep switching the two other does back and forth with them each day so maybe by then they will have excepted Miss Dot ? One doe will eventually have to be alone or next to the others. 

About your other post , me, a anti depressant ? lolol
Someone once told me Im a party of one sometimes 
I crack myself up sometimes :ROFL:

I was also told I was taking drugs to always be so silly ...
Nope , not this chicky , this fool is a natural


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Laura, Natural funny is more funny, druggy funny..nah not funny lol..
What I did was put Bailey with chloe and Amyah(they are 5 months and bailey is small so more their size) and put Emma, Tristan and Miss Dot together. That way she only has one other doe to deal with instead of two. Hopefully i'm right and Bailey is already bred and doesnt' need to be with my buck.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I think she is perfect...I wouldn't take any weight off her. She is ready to breed! You take very good care of her...that fur is so glossy.


----------

